# Antique Clay Pigeons??



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is there such a thing?? My grandparents recently moved to a retirement home and while cleaning out their basement, I stumbled upon a box of clay pigeons (almost full box). The brand is Black Diamond, but there is also some Blue Rock clays in there. I didn't have any idea how old they were, so I unraveled some of the original newspaper they were wrapped in to see if I could find a date....... Tuesday, August 8th, 1967..:SHOCKED:

Does anyone "collect" old clays,,,, are they worth anything??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Is there such a thing?? My grandparents recently moved to a retirement home and while cleaning out their basement, I stumbled upon a box of clay pigeons (almost full box). The brand is Black Diamond, but there is also some Blue Rock clays in there. I didn't have any idea how old they were, so I unraveled some of the original newspaper they were wrapped in to see if I could find a date....... Tuesday, August 8th, 1967..:SHOCKED:
> 
> Does anyone "collect" old clays,,,, are they worth anything??
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Funny I was just thinking the same thing yesterday. I'm more concerned about how fragile they are after being stored that long. I have a new unopened box of clays that has to be at least 15 years old. Not antique by any means but just wondering if they would still be serviceable if opened. They have been stored in my garage and have went thru many summer/winter cycles.

It'll be interesting to hear the comments about antique clays.....should be interesting....must be some kind of market for them out there somewhere........ Good post/question...


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I never thought about it either,,I have a full box from 1959,,,I cleaned out all my old stuff from my Moms house,I had forgot about all the junk I had left there,,,just sold a bunch of old toys I had ,,never knew I still had them or how valuable they were all you have to do is find someone that wants them,,thats the challenge


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I got a few Blue Rocks off Ebay long time ago to use as wall hangers next to a hand trap, that is the place to look and check market interest / value. For some reason the antique skeet/trap stuff never seemed to fetch a lot as collectables compared to other old fishing and hunting gear.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Antique clay pigeons, Is there such a thing??......


Yes, especially if your a really, really bad shot! LOL! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Yes, especially if your a really, really bad shot! LOL! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol:

I've been doing some research and it appears as if there's no real interest in these things. A full box is worth roughly $25 bucks, and that's if it's the right person. I did find one guy,, oddly enough, on a scuba diving forum that was really interested in these things. The problem was, his post was like 3 years old and no real way to get a hold of him.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Out of curiosity, are the Blue Rock clays stamped DuPont?

I don't collect 'em but I work for Dupont. I have a couple but wouldn't mind having a few more.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, they are stamped DuPont.


----------

